

Online gaming is key to math education, says Stanford mathematician - toni
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2010/february15/devlin-aaas-mathematics-021910.html

======
ConceptDog
It wouldn't take 100 to 200 million to develop a quality mmo experience with
social hooks and way above average art.

It could be done for under 500k from a reputable studio.

